# Advice on a Rescue



## Chloedancer (Mar 13, 2008)

I pulled a gorgeous black long-haired, with bits of tan, HUGE dog today from our KILL shelter. He looks to have GSD, maybe Rott, maybe wolf. He weighed at 75 undernourished and the way he pulls on his leash, I cannot imagine him weighing more!

They were about to kill him. I had to take him. If I end up fostering for someone else then so be it. He goes tomorrow for his neutering and he has a bite wound that the vet says he cannot stitch but just clean it out and treat it, etc.

He turned out HW positive also. They put him on Heartguard for two months then we go in for treatment. Ugh. I cannot afford this, lol. But I love him already. His temperment is awesome. NO aggresson towards cats, other dogs, kids, food, etc. Had an awful time getting him in his new expensive crate lol so here he sits by me. 

He is not very affectionate right now but I figure he has been through alot. I need advice on how to handle bringing him in, with my high drive female, etc. She actually accepted him but she ripped his wound open more by accident. 

Doc said no playing, no obedience training until HW treatment is done. This dog has NO training period. Pulls you down the road on the leash, lol.

I just need some advice.......thanks in advance!


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

If I were in your situation id keep the dogs seperated as much as possible, take them out seperately to potty and play. As for your new boarder id give him plenty of space. Just give him a chance to get the lay of the land. Let him make up his mind about you before starting any kind of training. 

Right now he doesnt know you and probably doesnt trust you that much. Give it a little time and let him warm up to you and then start with some very simple training for short periods of time with some really good treats.

Work on something like sit, down, stay. A lot of petting and positive reinforcement to let him know he has nothing to fear from you. Remember , he came from a shelter, he was hurt and no doubt scared to death and now hes in a whole new place hes not sure about. Let him hang out for a week or so and dont press the issue. If he doesnt want come to you leave it at that, let him makes the first moves.

I guess thats enough to get you started. Im sure others will have their own ideas but thats what I would do.


----------



## Chloedancer (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. The vet said no playing, no training, nothing until after HW treatment. SO I have months of doing "nothing" with him. I would think simple obedience like sit, down, etc would not hurt him.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

keep the dogs separate for quite a while
have patience and be kind and don't expect too much too soon
give love, set limits

good luck and many blessings,
hope adopting local works out really, really well for you!
thank you for saving a texas dog!!!


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Chloe DancerThanks for the advice. The vet said no playing, no training, nothing until after HW treatment. SO I have months of doing "nothing" with him. I would think simple obedience like sit, down, etc would not hurt him.


I have cared for a few HW+ dogs myself, and the sit, stay, basic Ob is not a bad thing. They can not run, jump or play but you still need to stimulate them somehow, so basic training is a good idea.


----------



## chjhu (Dec 30, 2002)

There is no problem with doing basic obedience with a HW+ dog, I had many. He should avoid activities that would get his heart rate up very high.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Getting a rescue is more like getting a used car that needs some work. 

You don't always get the full story on it, it has no guarantee, sometimes there's things that need to be invested in under the hood, and you can't just drive off into the sunset without a thought.









If not from a reputable rescue who has invested time and money into the dog, you will be the one who does that. 

Feed him in his crate, give him great things in his crate-he needs to be used to that thing for HW tx. 

Did the vet explain why no activity with a HW + dog undergoing treatment? Make sure you read up on treatment/aftercare. 
http://www.houstonsheltiesanctuary.com/heartworm_treatment_aftercare.htm

http://www.grrh.org/13Health/health.htm#Heartworm%20Treatment%20Aftercare

Like Mom said-nothing to get his heart rate up. Keep things low stress/low activity/low excitement. 

General info on first two weeks (after being in rescue-so make it 5-6 weeks for a shelter dog): http://www.brightstargsd.org/mainpages/adviseforowners.html

Congratulations! Take things slow and definitely keep the dogs apart until you know that your girl will leave it immediately and that this dog won't feel overwhelmed-and that you are their person and that you can trust what his reaction is going to be to things. DO NILIF! These dogs just don't throw their affection at anyone-you earn it through NILIF and they earn their priveliges and learn how to act that way simply and with clarity. 

Not to mention you want to keep them pottying in different areas if you can-he may have worms (likely). 

I would also ask how heavy his HW load is before neutering him, though I think it's great to do it ASAP-just make sure it's safe. 

GOOD LUCK! Post pics!


----------



## Chloedancer (Mar 13, 2008)

Jean, I was wondering that about having the neutering done while the HW's are present. The doc says its okay. I have no idea how bad the HW's are but he coughs alot.

He hates his crate. I let him just sleep on my bedroom floor last night and he did fine! I will read the links in a bit. I have to take him to the vet this morning for his neutering. I wish they would stitch his bite wound but said they could not, that it was too old. Chloe made it worse when she was interacting with him.

Another funny observation, it seems he "teases" her in her crate like "haha I don't have to go in mine and you are stuck in yours". Oh and getting him into my truck is a nightmare!

Thanks to everyone for the advice.


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

Wishing you good luck with him! It was great that you saved him!


----------



## Chloedancer (Mar 13, 2008)

The doc would not do his neutering this morning because I brought up the fact he was coughing. He sent him home with more medicine. LOL, I was looking forward to him being sedated for a few days, lol.

He did jump into my truck without having to lift him this morning. I was so glad! 

Now I have to leave to take my daughter to her OB appt and Ultrasound. Yay we will hopefully find out if its boy or girl! Seems I am running for days between vets and docs!!!

Wish me luck on getting Jake crated so I can take her!


----------



## Chloedancer (Mar 13, 2008)

He goes in his crate now! Yay!

I will ask about the HW load but I trust this vet. I have used him for years and he's very kind. The only issues I have with him are regarding food.

I did find a flyer that the shelter gave me with low-cost HW treatment at two centers. So, I am going to call them tomorrow to check it out. And who knows....my vet may decide to lower costs if I choose to go elsewhere. Heck, he sees all the money and time I am putting into this dog, excluding Chloe. Maybe he will be "nice", lol.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

NICE on the crate!!!!

I hope you can get a discount on that hw treatment. It is expensive.


----------

